# la Pavoni Europiccola



## Chris_Barr (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum so hopefully I'm posting in the right place. I've just acquired a La Pavoni Europiccola, it's in great condition, sadly however, it doesn't have a portafilter with it. I'm trying to get one online but not sure how to work out what size group this model has. Or how to work out what year it is.

Can anyone help me out?

Cheers guys,

Chris


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

49mm

This place is very helpful for lever machines. Although they are in Idaho, service is great and mailing costs very reasonable.

Closer to home, try Fairfax.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

This place is great for services and spare parts. Frank really knows his stuff and is happy to help;

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Chris_Barr said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum so hopefully I'm posting in the right place. I've just acquired a La Pavoni Europiccola, it's in great condition, sadly however, it doesn't have a portafilter with it. I'm trying to get one online but not sure how to work out what size group this model has. Or how to work out what year it is.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> ...


Did you get an answer, as it just depends on the age it will either be the 49 mm pre millennium or the 51 mm post millennium editions.


----------

